# Rockport wading



## ralph81 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll be down in Rockport this wknd taking the family, looking to do some wade fishing by the HEB lodges ( that's where we're staying) off cop another bay. Anybody fish that area? Looking to free line shrimp or popping cork.. Any other ideas??


----------



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

i would make the short drive to the airport park, its not far from you. You can also fish around Goose Island and over in St Charles Bay off big tree point/road. That will be windward shore but that has not done any harm to my fishing there. Shrimp and a popping cork on that windward shore has produced nice fish for me over the years when I didnt have a boat yet.


----------



## ralph81 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks man, will definitely check those places out!


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

X2 on walknspooks spots. If you don't mind a little drive head down to the port a road and fish around steadmans reef area.


----------



## ralph81 (Jun 12, 2012)

fished the live oak point with my pops caught some black drum and trout.. Had a blast.. This was Sunday's bag


----------



## ralph81 (Jun 12, 2012)

Saturday's bag 6 black drum 2 trout


----------

